
“When you clone the vscode repo, your build is licensed under the MIT license” - nailer
https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/60#issuecomment-161792005
======
nailer
Pasting a direct link to this as a number of HN users were saying VScode isn't
open source in the 'true open source' article comments yesterday.

> Here's how it works. When you build from the vscode repository, you can
> configure the resulting tool by customizing the product.json file. This file
> controls things like the Gallery endpoints, “Send-a-Smile” endpoints,
> telemetry endpoints, logos, names, and more.

> When you clone and build from the vscode repo, none of these endpoints are
> configured in the default product.json. Therefore, you generate a "clean"
> build, without the Microsoft customizations, which is by default licensed
> under the MIT license (note, i made this commit to help make this more
> clear).

Again a reminder that 'true Open Source' is not a real thing. A license either
meets the Open Source Definition
[https://opensource.org/osd](https://opensource.org/osd) or it does not.

